# Anyone seen Wave Box Cubo tank for sale?



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

In my desperate search trying to find a nice cube tank, I came across a company that seems to be based in the UK and they make very nice seamless cube tanks. I know it's a long shot, but I'm wondering if anyone might have come across these anywhere in Ontario or seen them online (with shipping available to Canada). They are called Wave Box Cubo tanks. Here a link to the company page (directly to one of their tanks):

http://www.wavetrading.co.uk/albums/album_image/4631607/1378865.htm

Thanks,
Harry


----------

